# emergency cpl permit



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Does anybody have info about how to apply for an emergency CPL permit? I remember the topic being mentioned in my class but no real details. Some one close to me is recieving serious death threats and needs his right to carry ASAP.


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

The answer to your question can be found in either of these sites.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/publications/firearms.pdf
http://cpltrainer.com/firearms-law.html


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

redneckdan said:


> Does anybody have info about how to apply for an emergency CPL permit? I remember the topic being mentioned in my class but no real details. Some one close to me is recieving serious death threats and needs his right to carry ASAP.


Well the first thing is to call the police. The second is to have them and the county prosecuters office help with the details. I have a friend who was 'offered' an unrestricted concealed weapon permit by police years ago because of threats from a former employee.


----------

